# Autotrail Tracker Entertainment System



## rustydexter (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a 2010 Autotrail Tracker EKS fitted with a Digital television system which is viewed on the 11.5" drop down monitor.
As i am going to france i would like to take a portable Sattelite System, Which i would like to view on the same monitor. I am not sure how to connect it as i have no information on the digital TV receiver which has many plugs & wires on the back. I dont even know the make and model so i can get a manual or wireing diag
Ideally i would like to be able to switch between the two Systems
(Tv & Sat) Can any body help with any info


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Is your head unit the one with the 7" touch screen?
If so there is an av input on the head unit that you can use you just need a 2.5mm adaptor and switch the input to av1


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a 3 way A/V splitter which I have fitted into the cupboard next to the TV receiver. I connected new audio & video cables between the out sockets on the back of the TV receiver and one of the inputs in the A/V splitter. I used the other inputs for a satellite box and an iTouch. I then used another a/v cable together with connectors to connect from the out socket on the splitter back to the original a/v out cable from the back of the TV receiver i.e. the cable that connects to the tuner / speakers and the monitor. So far as I recall the cables into the receiver are labelled but if not you can work them out reasonably easily by trial and error.


----------



## rustydexter (Sep 21, 2008)

*Autotrail Tracker EKS entertainment system*

Hi Thanks for reply The head unit is a 2.8" screen on the radio which is an AVAT090. However i would prefer to do all the connecting in the cupboard at the back of the digital tv receiver


----------

